# Half Wall



## Mary Jo (Apr 3, 2007)

I am going from carpet to hardwood in the living/dining/hall. The spindle half wall open to the stairs had so much movement, I was going to build a half wall and perhaps have a bookcase on the living room side . Since I am removing the particle board subfloor and replacing it with plywood, I got a glimpse at the enclosed feeling and I hate it ! What ideas does anyone have for the 3' x 9 1/2' half wall that would be stable yet open in feel?!? The "Showplace" magazine this month had sparce vertical posts with horizontal cable that was way cool looking...but too modern for this old house! My concern is that it is solid, since I have a father-in-law that will lean on it to decend the stairs . THANKS!!


----------



## cibula11 (Apr 3, 2007)

Are you building a half wall?  or tearing it down?


----------



## Mary Jo (Apr 3, 2007)

I tore out the spindle half wall. Now I have to replace it and wanted something more solid...but realized...totally solid is too enclosed! I tried to cut/paste a photo but it doesn't work! The house is a split level. When you go upstairs, it's the top of the stair so most people hold onto the end post and swing around. I also have a father-in-law who has very bad legs. He uses the regular railing as well as the half wall spindles to support his decent. That is why I'm concerned about making it solid. Love ideas!!


----------



## glennjanie (Apr 3, 2007)

Hey Mary Jo:
You could build the book case of 1 X 10's, allowing the end board to extend down into the floor where it can be screwed to  a floor joist. That will eliminate the wobbly part.
The back of the book case can be solid or just use a 1 X 3 on the back of each shelf to prevent books from slipping all the way through. Then, a smooth, 1-1/4" pipe hand rail will give anyone the needed support. The rail could be custom made at a welding/fabrication shop.
Let us know how it works out for you.
Glenn


----------



## AndyD5 (Apr 4, 2007)

does the railing have a banister if not it would be easy to continue the railing around the corner and without the half wall raising them up just continue the spindal railing around in place of the wall with some nice banister to anchor both sides too


----------

